# What does 53 #1 hits get you?



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

*........81 FEET...........*I thought everyone would love to see this beauty.......


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I need to go fishing with George.


----------



## bncntr (May 26, 2004)

*Awsome*

I got to see it without the covers, back in August when we were there. That is a beautiful rig no doubt.

Ramrunner, your rig is pretty sweet too, I might add.

R


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

My buddy decked with them on a couple of trips this summer, awesome boat.


----------



## salty4416 (Jan 6, 2005)

its hell being family


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

who's boat is that?


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Mr George Strait - 80' Merritt? Ramrunner can verify.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

That is one gorgeous boat...

Brad


----------



## rick Vallone (Mar 24, 2005)

Is that picture taken in Rockport


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Please get away from my rig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

It has 2 RADARS. Look everyone cuz thats my boat in 25yrs.


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

in 25 yrs that merritt is still going to be worth a lot of money. start saving now.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

teamoso
i don't have as much time left as you should have. could you mow a few extra lawns to donate to my new boat fund....lol.. i might will it to you if you make a large enough donation.....rick


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

that's a dinghy compared to Tiger's and Greg Norman's boats!!


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

roger that OTE....80'ish Merritt is what Peter told me......

Team Oso - I like your optimism and goal for having such a boat someday - from what I understand as to how much _Day Money_ cost, you would have to mow every lawn in Corpus for the next 100 years to buy it - keep working hard and good things will happen......


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

LOL, thats until I get out of college, and make the real bucks. I wouldnt want a boat that has to have a specialized crew ike that or nothing. I could have a billion dollars and all I would get is a nice viking or cabo. Or an old school bertram 28 1973. Those are sweeet. Right now Im mowing lawns to buy some gear for my 80hr trip this december. Then Im going for a truck, then a skiff. 

Kevin

Its truly an addiction, you gotta have the giant 4X4 to get to the good spots, and you gotts have the boat for the otu of the way spots.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

TeamOso said:


> LOL, thats until I get out of college, and make the real bucks. I wouldnt want a boat that has to have a specialized crew ike that or nothing. I could have a billion dollars and all I would get is a nice viking or cabo. Or an old school bertram 28 1973. Those are sweeet. Right now Im mowing lawns to buy some gear for my 80hr trip this december. *Then Im going for a truck, then a skiff.*
> 
> Kevin
> 
> Its truly an addiction, you gotta have the giant 4X4 to get to the good spots, and you gotts have the boat for the otu of the way spots.


Get the skiff first, you can always find someone to pull it for you....lol


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

George has a skiff he uses as a launch. Notice the davit on the bow to lift it up. Not sure of the make - looks like a 17 ft Mitzi - name of the skiff is 1/2 Day Money. 


That is a place to start - buy your launch and then get the something to carry it.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

wow!!


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

thats what dreams are made of right there....I would live in that boat if it was mine.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

I keep waiting for my phone to ring for an overnighter to slam some tuna.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

*i thought that also*



TeamOso said:


> Look everyone cuz thats my boat in 25yrs.


Then i grad college, got married, got a real job, had a son, and now just beg boat owners to take me with them. The real world is alot diff, and noboby ever tells you the truth(about how hard it really is). Good luck


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Does he keep it at the Marina in Arizona ??, on some of that Ocean Front Property !!!

That is 1 nice ride , couldn`t resist


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*2nd Rig*

That is his 2nd rig in a little over a year. The story I got, his first rig which was custom built was delivered and put in the water in Freeport. When he went to take a look at it and take it for a spin, (which was like a week after it had been delivered), it was gone. Cost was over 3 million dollars, and for what I was told, was not yet insured. They found it in a port some 60 miles away stripped clean. 
Anybody close enough with George to verify this story?
My source swears by it!!!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I can verify that a boat of his was stolen. I have no idea if it was in Freeport though.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

That is a gorgeous boat, we enjoyed oogling it every time we went out this summer. Hopefully it isn't to hard for them to get my drool off the teak!

There was a rumor that Jimmy Buffet's _Margaritavich_ was tied up at George's house for a few days back in June, does anybody know if there is any truth to that? Can you imagine hanging out on the back porch with those two!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I have a hat from the Margaritavich.. that is all.


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

Still Trying To Get My #1 Hit At Home So The Wife Can Let Me Upgrade To A Bigger Boat!!!


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

I feel humbled that somebody has a nice boat like that and that I will never in my life own a peice of magic like the boat above. I also feel that if you posses that much money to own such a vessel that you couldnt even enjoy it at the level of someone like myself. MYSELF=Huh I wonder.....But thats just how it came out..no offense


----------



## ProDuece (Feb 8, 2005)

*Don't know*

Don't know if this has any connection to the theft of the boat.....About 6 or 8 months ago I saw some penn ints that were for sale on ebay with "Day Money" on the rods. Said he was the capt or deck hand for George or the guy bought them from the capt or deckhand. Probably on the up and up, but who knows. She is a beautiful boat.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i wonder if it's as nice inside as the bus he bot a while back..........

i saw the bus (basically just a mobile dressing room for concerts) at love field in Dallas having the interior customized by an outfit that did custom interiors for private jets.........

no expense spared....... suede leather headliner, carpet costing over $10K, stereo over $25K and way too much other schtuff to mention....... even had a pull-out drawer under the bed-in-the-back with a coupla knobbies to hold cowboy hatz too

company i'd worked for at-the-time sold'im the bus and wanted me to go over check it out the progress..................


which remindz me,...

what has 14 teeth and 80 legs?......................................................



the front row of a garth brooks concert


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

TeamOso said:


> It has 2 RADARS. Look everyone cuz thats my boat in 25yrs.


Ok boy genius lets test your smarts...

Why does it have two arays????

What can one do the other cannot ????

One more question what is the Big Doom looking deal ???

John


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Dances With Fish said:


> I feel humbled that somebody has a nice boat like that and that I will never in my life own a peice of magic like the boat above. I also feel that if you posses that much money to own such a vessel that you couldnt even enjoy it at the level of someone like myself. MYSELF=Huh I wonder.....But thats just how it came out..no offense


He is actually a very grounded person, he is not all full of him self as you might think. He just happens to have had the pleasure of making a large sum of money!!!!

John


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

jtburf said:


> Ok boy genius lets test your smarts...
> Why does it have two arays????
> What can one do the other cannot ????
> One more question what is the Big Doom looking deal ???
> John


ooo!....... ooo!.......... i know!.......... i know!

(hand raised high-in-air)


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

jtburf said:


> He is actually a very grounded person, he is not all full of him  self as you might think. He just happens to have had the pleasure of making a large sum of money!!!!
> 
> John


funny

thats why his boat is named day money do you know the reason why it is named this ?

he told my wifes family in mexico that he made enough money in 1 day to pay for the boat cash


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

jtburf said:


> Ok boy genius lets test your smarts...
> 
> Why does it have two arays????
> 
> ...


Ive always wondered why those bigguns have 2 arrays. I just think it always looks cool. Is it because they are on different frquencies or something? O and the big dome deal is the sat tv, and the lil one is that sat phone, now that was easy. Proly KVH?

Kevin


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

cjb2679 said:


> funny
> 
> thats why his boat is named day money do you know the reason why it is named this ?
> 
> he told my wifes family in mexico that he made enough money in 1 day to pay for the boat cash


Given his fondness for rodeo, I would assume it to be a reference to the pay-out for top finishes in a day's event at the rodeo. He may have made $3M one day, but not everyday. my $.02 (my day money).


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

jtburf said:


> He is actually a very grounded person, he is not all full of him self as you might think. He just happens to have had the pleasure of making a large sum of money!!!!
> 
> John


 Well like I illustrated, no offense. If he is grounded that makes it even that much better, not that he would even care what I think but whatever right...Thanks for the reply


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

years ago we were playing at the dominion in s.a. and he was playing in front of us. i hit a house with a ball and my buddy said i just hit the guy in front of us's house. i said so what i did not break anything. he said the guy in front of us is george strait.


----------



## Dinho (May 14, 2006)

paraphrasing Mr. Tom T. Hall,

Faster horses, younger women, older whiskey, _bigger boats_ and more money!!!!!


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

tatteredflag said:


> Given his fondness for rodeo, I would assume it to be a reference to the pay-out for top finishes in a day's event at the rodeo. He may have made $3M one day, but not everyday. my $.02 (my day money).


Not sure what year that boat is or what type of deal he got on it...but $3M doesn't get you very far with Merritts. Figure they run almost double what normal builders fetch. Bet it was close to 10 bills brand new.


----------



## super-Fish-ial (Apr 3, 2006)

*Cost of boat*

I do not know what this boat cost. But ReefDonkey is probably not far off. He used to have a Garlington (I believe it was about 72') and when he sold it last year the asking price was $4.8 million. (if my memory serves me correctly).

My guess is the aluminum work alone on this Merritt is +/- $200k.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*George*

Rex Weinheimer and I took lawn chairs up on stage and sat through a few concerts. George was very gracious to allow us that privledge. I have a picture of the three of us in the early days. He has done quite well since those days back in the 80's. He is a supporter of Bluewater fishing and a great man.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

super-Fish-ial said:


> I do not know what this boat cost. But ReefDonkey is probably not far off. He used to have a Garlington (I believe it was about 72') and when he sold it last year the asking price was $4.8 million. (if my memory serves me correctly).
> 
> My guess is the aluminum work alone on this Merritt is +/- $200k.


Did the Garlington have the same name? If so could it be this 78' (on their 80' design) -- a very nice boat?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Well he aint gonna get to Amarillo by mornin, up from San Antone in that rig. Poor guy... LOL


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL! And I bet Fort Wort never crosses his mind when he's hooked up to a 500+ lb blue either!!!


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Ha!....Hope he never has to take all his exes out on that .... don't they all live in Texas???


----------



## super-Fish-ial (Apr 3, 2006)

*Garlington*

Charles:

I may have been wrong on the length. I believe the picture in the lower right is the actual boat as I do remember the hull was a light yellow.

SF


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

super-Fish-ial said:


> Charles:
> 
> I may have been wrong on the length. I believe the picture in the lower right is the actual boat as I do remember the hull was a light yellow.
> 
> SF


I was drooling over that boat when it was for sale but failed to win the lottery at the appropriate time!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I think it is in corpus.


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

"Day Money" refers to the daily prize money won in the rodeo circuit. 
A new 82' Merrit, Try 9Mil + rigged out, it takes around 18 months to build
I think he was quoted as saying "Eversince I started looking at boats I always wanted a Merrit"


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

8 mill , 9 mill ..ah heck you throw a few 80 wides at the thing and soon enough you're talking about some real money. LOL Give em hell George, you're one of the few mega stars I can relate to.

If you ever need somebody to fish with PM me. I'll carve out a little time in my day planner. (-:


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't have much use for a boat like this, but it is pretty to look at. Personally a 21+ foot center console fits my needs better. I think I would take the 10 million $$$ and buy a South Texas ranch.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I wonder what he has pushing that rig......a Fireman needs to move quick.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey salth20,

What about if you had the bucks to do all 3 and still just be gettin warmed up ?

They wander in a zone that I am not familiar with, the dirty dogs. LOL


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

salth2o said:


> I don't have much use for a boat like this, but it is pretty to look at. Personally a 21+ foot center console fits my needs better. I think I would take the 10 million $$$ and buy a South Texas ranch.


what makes you think he doesn't already have the ranch in south Texas????

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Capt. Forrest said:


> what makes you think he doesn't already have the ranch in south Texas????
> 
> Capt. Forrest


We have a winner!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm sure he does already have the ranch...just sayin'


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

Boats and Airplanes...think about it, there are not too many other ways to really dispose of money. Most other purchases just build assets.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah no kidding. What hope does a recent college grad, avid offshore fisherman and pilot have to be happy? And no I don't play the lotto, should probably start.



ReefDonkey said:


> Boats and Airplanes...there are not too many other ways to really dispose of money.


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

*3, 34, 35, 45, 55 Mega-ball 22*


----------

